# Lake Cohoon & Meade



## Parkydad (Sep 22, 2014)

Sorry guys, last post today. A buddy and I plan on fishing Wednesday, to these lakes. He wants to rent a Jon boat, and see what happens!!!! I'm game, just never fished it by boat. Going for yp, crappie, and bluegill. Words of wisdom and experience would be great.... Thx guys


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

I live on lake cahoon and the best thing iv found that those species is a 2' yellow/white tube 3/32oz squirt heads or a 2" white twister. crappie minnows on a small jig head is also deadly just suspened under the boat 8-14' while you cast your jigs. try trolling around until you find some fish and vary the depth on your jigs. if you think your trolling too slow or reeling too slow...go slower!


----------



## Parkydad (Sep 22, 2014)

striperswiper said:


> I live on lake cahoon and the best thing iv found that those species is a 2' yellow/white tube 3/32oz squirt heads or a 2" white twister. crappie minnows on a small jig head is also deadly just suspened under the boat 8-14' while you cast your jigs. try trolling around until you find some fish and vary the depth on your jigs. if you think your trolling too slow or reeling too slow...go slower!


Thank you so much. We'll be ready and armed to go!!!!


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Have you ever been to loan star lakes over in chuckatuck, you might like it if your after bluegills and crappie. Lots of easily accessible ponds right alongside a dirt road. Very little walking, fairly well stocked.
Entrance is behind the fire station.


----------



## WalkingFumble (Apr 24, 2012)

Benji said:


> Have you ever been to loan star lakes over in chuckatuck, you might like it if your after bluegills and crappie. Lots of easily accessible ponds right alongside a dirt road. Very little walking, fairly well stocked.
> Entrance is behind the fire station.


They have made a new entrance to the park, it is now across the street from the fire station, where Crittenden Rd. ends at Kings Hwy. Also, half of the park is closed off due to construction work, so only 5 lakes are open. Don't forget Chuckatuck Creek, things should start biting here soon, caught a 25 inch striper there a couple of years ago.


----------



## Parkydad (Sep 22, 2014)

Benji said:


> Have you ever been to loan star lakes over in chuckatuck, you might like it if your after bluegills and crappie. Lots of easily accessible ponds right alongside a dirt road. Very little walking, fairly well stocked.
> Entrance is behind the fire station.


I tried a couple times, but nothing. Still, I hear great things about this place, so I'm going to keep trying.... Is it better with a boat?


----------



## Parkydad (Sep 22, 2014)

Benji said:


> Have you ever been to loan star lakes over in chuckatuck, you might like it if your after bluegills and crappie. Lots of easily accessible ponds right alongside a dirt road. Very little walking, fairly well stocked.
> Entrance is behind the fire station.





WalkingFumble said:


> They have made a new entrance to the park, it is now across the street from the fire station, where Crittenden Rd. ends at Kings Hwy. Also, half of the park is closed off due to construction work, so only 5 lakes are open. Don't forget Chuckatuck Creek, things should start biting here soon, caught a 25 inch striper there a couple of years ago.[/QUOTE
> 
> They're doing work on the south lakes side. You've got to park and walk. I use a mobile scooter, so I'll see. I'm gonna try again....


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Parkydad said:


> I tried a couple times, but nothing. Still, I hear great things about this place, so I'm going to keep trying.... Is it better with a boat?


I've only fished finger lake all the way in the back of the left hand side of the old entrance from a boat/canoe and it had excellent bass fishing. However the ramp is extremely steep, you need 4wd to get up it and it would be tight maneuvering back in there for anything bigger than a jon boat. Iv fished bunches of the other lakes in the park with the wife using cane poles and night crawlers and caught lots of hand sized bluegills and bream.


----------



## Parkydad (Sep 22, 2014)

Benji said:


> I've only fished finger lake all the way in the back of the left hand side of the old entrance from a boat/canoe and it had excellent bass fishing. However the ramp is extremely steep, you need 4wd to get up it and it would be tight maneuvering back in there for anything bigger than a jon boat. Iv fished bunches of the other lakes in the park with the wife using cane poles and night crawlers and caught lots of hand sized bluegills and bream.


Nice, thank you for the info. I'm hoping to do more catching this year, than donating bait!!!! Thanks again


----------

